# Newest GTR Top Gear style film



## StormTaster (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey guys...

I used this forum to grab some intel on how much some of the average costs of running are. 

And spent some time to get this film half decent. 

I may get flamed for being the only person not to go mad over it.... but I have a lot of respect for it... wow..

Ok to post it here?


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

Well don't tease us... fire it up


----------



## StormTaster (Aug 10, 2017)

Well the thing is .... I need 3 posts....don't I...

But YOU could post it


----------



## StormTaster (Aug 10, 2017)

Or... I could


----------



## StormTaster (Aug 10, 2017)

Like for instance 





OOOOH GOD after all that no Embed option... you're shitting me

ADMIN note: Nope, you're shitting us! Of course we have an embed option


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice vid

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

StormTaster said:


> Like for instance
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWPQPo3q0YE&t=27s
> 
> OOOOH GOD after all that no Embed option... you're shitting me


OOOOH GOD after 4 posts you didn't use the right tags....


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

What like this ...






enjoyed your video too :thumbsup:


----------



## StormTaster (Aug 10, 2017)

I am sooo bad at taaaags man...

Glad you like it and showed me that tag action...

And thanks for the research tips and for letting me come in.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

good vid... he is trying to be unbiased, but you can tell he likes it...

and he is bang on about the running costs. its pittance compared to the like of Porsche, Ferrari, etc...

but he did get the back seat comment wrong.. I used my car to ferry around my 70yr old parents for nearly 2 weeks, whilst on holiday with us here and they were fine with it...
admittedly mine and the mrs seats were further forward than normal, but it was fine. and it fitted all their luggage in, no problem. 


I would love to see a maintenance chart comparison, say over 5-8yrs, compared to other "super cars"...


----------



## StormTaster (Aug 10, 2017)

ha ha ha you did not put your nan in the back....

that is cruel...

surely there was more room in the boot?


----------



## StormTaster (Aug 10, 2017)

Your mum AND dad....

cruel.....

nah they are ok - better than 911 

was trying not to w*(* too much over it.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I stopped watching when I saw 95 RON going in.

I ain't got time for amateurs, lol.


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

Did you do the filming StormTaster? Just some positive notes about the edit to help for the future- around 1.20 theres a sketchy edit that didn't transition well. About 5.20 gets a little shaky, might be worthwhile investing in a self centring gimble. 

I thought it was a really decent vid, there are a lot more annoying edits and presenters out there doing a lot of high profile stuff and it was much better than some of that, well done


----------



## StormTaster (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello - thanks v much...

95 ron ha

I have a Ronin - I am bad at it and we were stuck in rain for 3 days 

I had to get out and dry the car 3 times and then give up and come back the next day!

Hard to stabilize in the car - gimball wont work nor does tripod or mount. Mainly that car really. So in leui of interior b roll I had to make do. 

Do you mean before Link 1? Thats supposed to be on the piano note? Did you not like my added time lapse clouds... I mean come on... points for that surely.

I am always looking for editors btw! if you can manipluate audio

Sadly without a team, the puzzle is working with what I have and making it work i.e rainy footage, crap go pros, canon, panasonic time against us... its me and a student on my team so far.


----------



## StormTaster (Aug 10, 2017)

PS 5.20 was Ronin - motor broke its gone back but left it in as it suited the handheld behind the scenes theme enough fly on the wall. Supposed to be amusing part, so left it in and didnt bother stablising that shot - but I hear you.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

to clarify... yes I put my mum and wife in the back.. Pa rode up front having longer legs ! haha..

and yes, it was amusing watching the exit/entry every time we stopped.


----------



## StormTaster (Aug 10, 2017)

Cruel ...


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

To be able to drive a machine like the R35, running cost is the thing of the pass.
Just enjoy it while petrol still available.


----------



## StormTaster (Aug 10, 2017)

This is also true..I can't see them banning fuel cars - I really cant see how that can be managed or ochestrated


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Just an excuse to put more tax on.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

StormTaster said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> I used this forum to grab some intel on how much some of the average costs of running are.
> 
> ...


Nice video that, they're normally boring but you made it interesting and funny, enjoyed watching it.

I assume you're not a hardcore driver though - 23 miles per gallon, you must have been mostly poodling in auto?! Funnily enough I took a MY17 out for a test drive last week, had it for 2 hours and covered 50 miles, averaged 11 miles per gallon, I didn't drive it that hard either, just spirited bursts around the twisties well within the car's capabilities, and didn't even launch it.


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi my last tank of fuel did indeed managed 23mpg.
11mpg did you know there are 5 other gears on the gtr or you stuck in the 1st gear all along.
Only joking. Cheers


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Nice video that, they're normally boring but you made it interesting and funny, enjoyed watching it.
> 
> I assume you're not a hardcore driver though - 23 miles per gallon, you must have been mostly poodling in auto?! Funnily enough I took a MY17 out for a test drive last week, had it for 2 hours and covered 50 miles, averaged 11 miles per gallon, I didn't drive it that hard either, just spirited bursts around the twisties well within the car's capabilities, and didn't even launch it.


so you getting one then? I like the look of the my17, best looking R35 yet for me... :squintdan


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Chronos said:


> so you getting one then? I like the look of the my17, best looking R35 yet for me... :squintdan


Umm trouble is Chronos I don't want to lose too much in depreciation per year on mine, so will prob wait till March/April next year when mine (MY16 white recaro) will be 2 years old, then try to sell it for around 55k privately. 

Yeah I like the look of them too, they look better in the flesh than in photo's, and the interior is nice but the one I took out still had a minor rattle from the passenger side dash.

Downsides are the rotating flappy paddles, the silly valve in the exhaust, and the Active sound enhancement, but that can be switched off in the secret menu, and a Y pipe will no doubt help with the titanium exhaust, but I have a feeling it's the silly valve (open or closed) that makes the awful vibrating noise at higher rpm, so that may have to be chopped out, or replace the whole system with a screaming Titan Street same as my current car


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Umm trouble is Chronos I don't want to lose too much in depreciation per year on mine, so will prob wait till March/April next year when mine (MY16 white recaro) will be 2 years old, then try to sell it for around 55k privately.
> 
> Yeah I like the look of them too, they look better in the flesh than in photo's, and the interior is nice but the one I took out still had a minor rattle from the passenger side dash.
> 
> Downsides are the rotating flappy paddles, the silly valve in the exhaust, and the Active sound enhancement, but that can be switched off in the secret menu, and a Y pipe will no doubt help with the titanium exhaust, but I have a feeling it's the silly valve (open or closed) that makes the awful vibrating noise at higher rpm, so that may have to be chopped out, or replace the whole system with a screaming Titan Street same as my current car


spose all models will have things not everyone likes, just adjust to your liking as we all do


also the thing is wait til next year, then its not long til the R36 is out.. worth waiting for that? hmnmmm thats IF it comes out in 2020


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah hopefully it will make an appearance by then, can't wait to see it and drive it!


----------



## StormTaster (Aug 10, 2017)

You are correct I was a bit scared of it.... I suspect I should have seen less than 23mpg .... I even got motion sick in it... 

one thing I did note was that the power was only applicable during launch... at normal times it did not seem as ferocious as others I have been in..?


----------



## Zamz (Oct 12, 2017)

Great vid


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Very entertaining video, this guy needs his own tv show


----------



## Ninjallama (Dec 25, 2013)

23 mpg is really good! My RX8 gets 16-18mpg if I drive like a granny and about 9-10mpg if i floor it everywhere. I cant even remember what I get out of the R32, its been in bits so long I forgot what its like to drive it.


----------



## Paul! (Oct 17, 2017)

yeah can't see 23mpg here best I have managed is 19.2, great video though!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I really liked the vid well done!

Only mistake you made is not using v power :chuckle:


----------



## phrozen_lad (Jun 1, 2002)

I done over 35k in mine and never really thought about the petrol. Watching these videos makes me really miss it...I have realised that I loved it whereas I only like my r32

P


----------

